# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  χάθηκε κοκατίλ,περιοχή θεσσαλονίκη

## Athina

καλησπέρα παιδιά.σήμερα το μεσημέρι έφυγε από το κλουβάκι του στο μπαλκόνι το μικρό κοκατιλάκι μ.ήμερο pied φιλικό με τους ανθρώπους.
από αρχές αγίου δημητρίου κέντρο θεσσαλονίκη.σας παρακαλώ αν κάποιος δει κάτι ή ακούσει ας εποικινωνίσει μαζί μου γιατί πραγματικά κοντεύω να τρελαθώ 
φώτο του μικρού

----------


## Giorgekid

Ο Edam ειναι?κριμα ρε γμτ........πως εγινε αυτο?ευχομαι να βρεθει σύντομα.......καλη επιτυχια.......δυστυχως μενω κρητη αλλιως θα ειχα τα ματια μου 1000000!

----------


## panagiotis k

Μακάρι να βρεθεί σύντομα, Αθηνά !!!!!!! 
Αν έχεις και άλλα κοκκατιλάκια βγάλτα στο μπαλκόνι ή στην ταράτσα υπό την επίβλεψή σου και ίσως γυρίσει....Υπομονή χρειάζεται και πίστη !!!!!!!
Θα ανοίξω σύντομα ένα θέμα σχετικό με αυτό, γιατί είχα μια παρόμοια περίπτωση, ευτυχώς επιτυχής !!!!!

----------


## Athina

παιδιά δεν θα το πιστέψετε αλλά τον βρήκαμε τον μικρό.αφού γύριζα για δύο ώρες στους δρόμους τον βρήκα πάνω σένα δεντράκι σένα παρκάκι τον φώναξα και αμέσως ήρθε στο χέρι μου.δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο τυχερή νιώθω.τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον και τις ευχές σας!

----------


## vicky_ath

> παιδιά δεν θα το πιστέψετε αλλά τον βρήκαμε τον μικρό.αφού γύριζα για δύο ώρες στους δρόμους τον βρήκα πάνω σένα δεντράκι σένα παρκάκι τον φώναξα και αμέσως ήρθε στο χέρι μου.δεν φαντάζεστε πόσο τυχερή νιώθω.τέλος καλό όλα καλά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ευχαριστώ όλους σας για το ενδιαφέρον και τις ευχές σας!


Πω πω... τέλος καλό, όλα καλά!!! Μπράβο Αθηνούλα!! Να του δώσεις ένα φιλάκι του ζωηρούλη σου!!

----------


## vasilis.a

πολυ χαρηκα τελικα!!ειναι τυχερος ο μικρουλης(και συ φυσικα)..καλου κακου..παιξε και κανενα τζοκερ...

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Αθηνα. 

Υπεροχα νεα!!! ανοξειδωτα λουκετακια σε καθε πορτα να βαλεις.

----------


## jk21

πολυ χαιρομαι Αθηνουλα ! μπραβο !!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Γλύτωσες απο μεγάλο άγχος !!!! Πολύ τυχερή ήσουν !!! Χάρηκα !!!!!!

----------


## Giorgekid

Χ χαχαχαχαχα χαίρομαι που τον βρήκες!!!!!!!μηπως οντως πρεπει να παίξεις τζόκερ!κι κατι αλλο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι τα πουλια εφοσον δέχονται φροντιδα ακομα και ελεύθερα να ειναι θα ξαναγυρίσουν στον ιδιοκτήτη τους επειδη ξέρουν πως δεν θα τους κανει κακό.......απίστευτη νοημοσύνη!

----------


## mai_tai

μπραβο ρεσυ αθηνα-αλλος μπορει να ελεγε  παει χαθηκε-που να το ψαξω τωρα...-τελικα ειναι τυχερο κ το πουλακι κ εσυ!Πολυ προσοχη απο εδω κ περα στο φιλαρακι σου ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Ανακούφιση!
Ευτυχώς βρέθηκε ο μικρούλης κούκλος!

Προσοχή, προσοχή να μην ξαναέχουμε δραπετεύσεις!

----------


## stefos

Πολυ καλα νεα μπραβο!!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Μπράβο Αθηνά!!! τυχεροί είστε και οι 2 σας που ξανασμίξατε!!! πολύ χάρηκα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω μπράβο, τι καλά που γύρισε το μικιό! :Jumping0046:

----------


## geo_ilion

μπραβο σου αθηνα τυχερο το μικρο σου 
ειχε παει μια βολτα το μικρουλη στην γειτονια να γνωριστει με τους γειτονες σου χα χα

----------


## Athina

*σας ευχαριστούμε πάααααααρα πολύ!φιλιά σε όλους σας και από τους διο μας!* *
*

----------


## thanos52

Μπράβο Αθηνά!Τέλος καλό όλα καλά

----------


## e2014

τελος καλο,ολα καλα!! μπραβο κι απο εμενα,και να μην ξανασυμβει στο μελλον σε κανεναν αυτο,το εχω περασει κι εγω και ξερω τι σημαινει....

----------


## dias

εισαι πολυ τυχερη,ευτυχως που τον βρηκες,και μπραβο σου για το ψαξιμο που εκανες και δεν το παρατησες στην τυχη του

----------

